# 1028E Chute Rotation Motor Frozen



## Drew747 (Feb 13, 2020)

Worked when I last used it last winter. The rotation motor seems frozen on my 2012 1028E. I replaced the switch last year. I used some channel locks to try 
to turn the gear, it would not budge. All the mounting bolts look pretty rusted. Anybody have any advice before I pull it off? 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

photos would help .... hard to tell from verbal description.


----------



## Drew747 (Feb 13, 2020)

Pictures as requested.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Drew747 said:


> Worked when I last used it last winter. The rotation motor seems frozen on my 2012 1028E. I replaced the switch last year. I used some channel locks to try
> to turn the gear, it would not budge. All the mounting bolts look pretty rusted. Anybody have any advice before I pull it off?
> Thanks for looking.


It looks like it never had any kind of lube on it?
PB blaster on all, before you take it apart.


----------

